# How to code bruising due to high doses of ibuprofen?



## marci_ann (Jul 12, 2010)

Not sure how to code this? Bruise is on the leg. Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## tdsmitchell (Jul 12, 2010)

try looking under ecchymosis. these codes may not be exact as other parameters are required like was this a therapeutic use or overdose, was the medication taken with other drugs or alcohol and so on.
459.89, E935.6


----------



## dclark7 (Jul 12, 2010)

Try 729.92-Nontraumatic hematoma of soft tissue.  This code also tells you to assign an E code for drug adverse effects if caused by coumadin or other anticoagulants.

Doreen, CPC


----------

